# Moving to Madrid



## YT145 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I are currently living in Barcelona but are planning to move to Madrid. We have been researching the best areas to live in Madrid and it looks like the areas in the North West i.e Pozuelo, Las Rozas are the best. Of the areas in the North West can anyone recommend good neighbourhoods? We are expecting our first baby in the summer so we would be looking for a child friendly neighborhood close to nurseries, schools etc.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

YT145 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband and I are currently living in Barcelona but are planning to move to Madrid. We have been researching the best areas to live in Madrid and it looks like the areas in the North West i.e Pozuelo, Las Rozas are the best. Of the areas in the North West can anyone recommend good neighbourhoods? We are expecting our first baby in the summer so we would be looking for a child friendly neighborhood close to nurseries, schools etc.
> 
> ...


Well a lot will depend on your budget. Pozuelo in general terms is more expensive than Las Rozas and there are some areas that a very exclusive/ expensive. Apart from schools, and there are all types of schools in the North West; private, semi private, state, state bilingual it would also depend on where you'll be working and what kind of commute you want. Some places have a station, some don't. Some areas have huge traffic problems at rush hour. Or would you be working from home.
Here are some past threads
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/554258-pozuelo-central-madrid.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/979658-pozuelo-de-alaracon-madrid.html
And there are others that you can find by doing a search


----------



## YT145 (Jan 10, 2017)

In Las Rozas, which areas are the best for public schools and communications for transport?

Thanks


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

For transport to Madrid just look in google maps for the various cercanias commuter train stations along the A6 (I think Las Rozas has 2 and also Majadahonda nearby has one). There are also inter-urban buses that run along the A6. 

I can't help much regarding public schools in Las Rozas. The Madrid regional council does tests in primary schools, and you can see the results for schools in Las rozas here:

Los mejores colegios en Las Rozas | Colegios en Madrid, ranking y opiniones, los mejores colegios

(I wouldn't take that as a definitive ranking though)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

You don´t specify what type of transport you prefer, but to be honest, if access to public transport is a key factor for the choice of location, I would not be thinking of either Pozuelo or Las Rozas. Neither of them have Metro, which makes things more difficult and traffic is a problem if using car or bus during peak times. OK, so you have Metro Ligero near Pozuelo, but it is unfortunately not really up to the standard of the rest f the network.
If you have the budget for these kinds of areas, you could probably afford to live in one of the better areas of the city center, which would give you a better transport network (but much more expensiv e and difficult for private car parking of course).


----------

